# American Experiance "Riding The Rails" May 24 2010 PBS



## spoorprint (May 22, 2010)

SO if you want to see really moving sad interviews with freight hoppers from the great depression, all of them old now, this is a great documentary 
(Its a rerun).From a time when there were probably a hundred times as many people out there, most from neccesity, many young.
Also, there is a book with more background.Check local listings.


----------



## EastCoast315 (May 22, 2010)

sick, I'll watch that. Right on my birthday, too. Must be an omen!


----------



## RnJ (May 25, 2010)

You can watch it online here: WGBH American Experience . Riding the Rails | PBS
At least, for a limited time.


----------



## FinnFiasco (May 25, 2010)

Also,
Riding The Rails | Free Educational & How-To Videos - Watch Educational & How-To Videos Online | Veoh 
but you have to have the Veoh Web Player, or it is only a 5 minute preview.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jun 15, 2010)

FinnFiasco said:


> Also,
> Riding The Rails | Free Educational & How-To Videos - Watch Educational & How-To Videos Online | Veoh
> but you have to have the Veoh Web Player, or it is only a 5 minute preview.


 
Smash your computer, it's fucked. Works fine here.


----------



## MrD (Jun 15, 2010)

dirtyfacedan said:


> Smash your computer, it's fucked. Works fine here.



Veoh makes you download their player, to watch some videos.
I had to do the same a wile back.

I remember watching this on television, It was damn good


----------

